# My first Semi Auto will be.....................a 9 MM Sig P250.



## scottemory72 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm going to purchase the P250; here's my question: I'm not a big guy 5'5" 165 lbs and I have small hands, so should I go with the compact or the sub? I've handled both and they both feel comfortable. What are the benefits and drawbacks of each?


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

scottemory72 said:


> I'm going to purchase the P250; here's my question: I'm not a big guy 5'5" 165 lbs and I have small hands, so should I go with the compact or the sub? I've handled both and they both feel comfortable. What are the benefits and drawbacks of eac h?


If this will be used for Concealed Carry, then go with the subcompact. You want smaller and lighter if you will have the gun strapped to you all day or night. Spend money on a really good IWB holster like the nextholster guardian for high concealment, or Wild Bill's fusion paddle for OWB or a Comp-Tac kydex.

If this is for the house/car, then either compact or sub will do just fine.

But before you buy you should check out a Cz 75 Compact or 2075 RAMI. IMHO the CZ's are more accurate and lighter and better guns overall.

Invest in training...hire someone to show you how to gripi, trigger, aim, holster, target and shoot.....before you develop bad habits that you later have to unlearn.

Train, be safe and have fun.
CC


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

The beauty of the P250 is that you can add kits later and change grip sizes, caliber, barrel length etc while still using the same fire control unit...I have two P250 compacts and bought the kit for sub compact. Speaking from first hand experience they are flawless shooters after several thousand rounds. I would get the sub compact model first it will serve your need for CC and HD as well as range shooting, later as stated you can add different kits and calibers. The sub compact comes with the small grip from the factory and should be great for your hand size as well...compact may handle recoil a bit better but I don't see a noticeable difference, accuracy seems comparable but the compact may be more accurate at distances greater than 15-21' I have been shooting both only at those distances. Holsters for both sizes are made by DeSantis and can be purchased from Optics Planet......JJ


----------

